# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr. Alexander:My nightmare experience

## Mr. 4000

Many on this board have read my posts concerning my HT experience with Dr. Alexander from Phx, Arizona.

I want to document my entire story in hopes to educate those that are considering the HT path. 

Help those individuals that think they did their research like I thought I did, to find that doctor you are going to hope does great cosmetic work, and certainly would never put your health at risk. 

I researched for over a year, called offices and visited local doctors, but ended up relying on the internet to find a doc that could not only meet my expectation cosmetically but protect my privacy along the way. Both were very important concerns as they are for most. 

I will add a post from time to time to continue my story feel free to ask questions, critique, and as always Dr. Alexander you are encouraged to stop by and post your side of my story at anytime.

----------


## KeepTheHair

THis the first time your posting his name?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

Very sorry to hear about your bad experience. I wish you all the very best with resolving the situation as best as possible. The thought of a bad FUT terrifies me. I really hope Aderans, Histogen and Replicel can get something out to help you and others sometime around 2014 or shortly after.

I have heard of a doctor from Egypt who has treated young children with alpoecia areata and other hair disorders by taking bone marrow stem cells and injecting them into the scalp. I wish they could at least try this for repair patients who do not wish to undergo another FUT. They believe it may work for MPB sufferers as it is thought to revive the progenitor cells which Kostarelis (apologies if the the spelling is wrong) has shown are still there.

I think a great deal good be learned from trying this and many repair patients would have nothing to lose. It would either work and improve their situation or they would be in the same place as before.

Again I wish you all the very best.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> THis the first time your posting his name?


 directly? yes, I have posted his name in my last couple post on other topics

oh and thanks FDR for that information and the kind words

----------


## DAVE52

I am interested to read your story and see how long this post will remain up  :Wink:

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Follicle Death Row, I heard about the lady in Egypt (Marwa Fawzi) successfully treating various forms of alopecia in children but I didn't know that it was with bone marrow stem cells.  That is really encouraging that these bone marrow stem cells were used.  I've heard talk about bone marrow stem cells being used to stimulate hair growth.  I've talked about this before and I really wish some one would try this.  Sometimes I think these doctors get way too stuck with these stupid hair transplants.  I also agree with you that I'm terrified of FUT, that's I could never get one; I know I'd regret it.  Even FUE causes scarring.  I don't think using bone marrow stem cells would cause any head scarring so that's why I'm intrigued.  
Mr. 4000, that's really good of you to post what you're posting right now.  I wish you the best as well.  I really think that a lot more goes wrong with hair transplants than we are led to believe and I've read all of these stories (some on here) of hair transplants gone wrong.  That's why I'm interested in all of these new therapies, and why most people don't opt for hair transplants in the first place.

----------


## HelpROGER

You know Im on your side man, Ive been following your situation and posted on the other thread, but I have seen some really impressive hair transplants and think people have good hair transplants from good doctors every day, and in all fairness Dr. Alexander seems to be one of the better doctors out there. I dont know exactly what happened in your case, but I think its fair to say that complications can occur with anything, even botox injections. For me, Im willing to take a calculated risk when the time is right. I cancelled my surgery with MHR because I found this forum and when I am ready and actually have the funds it will take to complete the job I will be going for it. I personally dont think its fair to people who can benefit from a hair translant to try to turn them off of it because of one isolated experience. Thats just my opinion, nothing personal and I do feel for you, don't get me wrong.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Follicle Death Row, I heard about the lady in Egypt (Marwa Fawzi) successfully treating various forms of alopecia in children but I didn't know that it was with bone marrow stem cells.  That is really encouraging that these bone marrow stem cells were used.  I've heard talk about bone marrow stem cells being used to stimulate hair growth.  I've talked about this before and I really wish some one would try this.  Sometimes I think these doctors get way too stuck with these stupid hair transplants.  I also agree with you that I'm terrified of FUT, that's I could never get one; I know I'd regret it.  Even FUE causes scarring.  I don't think using bone marrow stem cells would cause any head scarring so that's why I'm intrigued.  
> Mr. 4000, that's really good of you to post what you're posting right now.  I wish you the best as well.  I really think that a lot more goes wrong with hair transplants than we are led to believe and I've read all of these stories (some on here) of hair transplants gone wrong.  That's why I'm interested in all of these new therapies, and why most people don't opt for hair transplants in the first place.


 I was wrong about the bone marrow stem cells. I think I read that in another post somewhere. A quick google shows that what Dr. Fawzai does is in fact akin to what Aderans and Replicel are looking into.

http://www.stem-cells-news.com/1/tag...r-marwa-fawzi/

Stem cells are multiplied and cultured from a tiny piece of your own scalp. Sounds exactly like what Aderans and Replicel are doing except Dr. Fawzai has already done it in children with alopecia areata with success. Very interesting. I'd love to see this done on a repair patient pro bono. If nothing else Mr. 4000 you should look into this.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> You know Im on your side man, Ive been following your situation and posted on the other thread, but I have seen some really impressive hair transplants and think people have good hair transplants from good doctors every day, and in all fairness Dr. Alexander seems to be one of the better doctors out there. I dont know exactly what happened in your case, but I think its fair to say that complications can occur with anything, even botox injections. For me, Im willing to take a calculated risk when the time is right. I cancelled my surgery with MHR because I found this forum and when I am ready and actually have the funds it will take to complete the job I will be going for it. *I personally dont think its fair to people who can benefit from a hair translant to try to turn them off of it* because of one isolated experience. Thats just my opinion, nothing personal and I do feel for you, don't get me wrong.


 certainly won't be my intentions but  think people will learn a lot from my story, and you certainly shouldn't go by what you are seeing on the internet, it is a marketing tool for Doctors and reps.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I think it's very important that people that have had sub par work let us know. I'm pretty sure every clinic's photo gallery doesn't provide an entirely fair representation of the standard of their work. You'd expect that they might be putting up only their above average results. They can definitely be misleading.

It's essential that this forum allows people to see and hear from satisfied and dissatisfied patients alike in order to form a true opinion on what's right for them.

----------


## Mr. 4000

my early communication with Dr. Alexander was done through a rep named Nicole Johnson. She was a nice on the surface but lied on many occasions. My first impression was that she was not trying to sell my anything but was really promoting something she believed in. SHe was very easy to get in contact with, almost too easy. She responded immediately by email by phone. I had no problem with it at all, I though it was very professional. 

In hindsight she told me many lies and maybe more lies then I think to this day. The biggest without a doubt was the promotion of Dr. ALexander being able to to do sessions that would require 4000 graft or better.  

Dr. Alexander was quoted almost complaining at the end of my surgery saying that he can't believe that doctors would work this late into the evening on a daily basis. I felt like a burden when I left his office as they wrapped up the paper work at about 6 -6:30 ish. 

Another lie which was a deal breaker was that she told me that Dr. ALexander didn't have to shave your head to do a HT. I turned down some great doctors that said they shaved. He stayed on my list because of the lie that Nicole Johnson stated. 

Here are a couple emails from her to me:

[I]I will cover more with you tomorrow. in the meantime, I am holding the 22nd, with no obligation.

I would like to go in more detail of our procedure, and why it is truly superior over most. We can absolutely perform a 4000 graft procedure.

I will  be in touch tomorrow morning.

Best regards,

Nicole

Nicole Johnson 
Patient Coordinator 
4444 North 32nd Street, Suite 230 
Phoenix, AZ  85018 
602-956-8800 
(personal cell phone # removed)

This is the classic pressure the client into a decision email looking back....

_Dr. Alexander has another patient that would like July 22nd. I told him that you were definitely confirmed for the date, but I do need your deposit today. You are welcome to call or email me with the information. I can be reached at my home office number, which is (personal cell # removed). Sorry about the urgency of needing your deposit, but it is just office policy.I told Dr. Alexander that I was going to get it to him no later than 5:00.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Nicole_


When I read through the 10 plus emails I saved and probably another 5-6 I deleted along the way it makes me a little ill. She claimed her husband had a HT done which could be true, and she also claimed her father was an HT doctor and that is how she got into the industry. I never met this person to this day.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> I was wrong about the bone marrow stem cells. I think I read that in another post somewhere. A quick google shows that what Dr. Fawzai does is in fact akin to what Aderans and Replicel are looking into.
> 
> http://www.stem-cells-news.com/1/tag...r-marwa-fawzi/
> 
> Stem cells are multiplied and cultured from a tiny piece of your own scalp. Sounds exactly like what Aderans and Replicel are doing except Dr. Fawzai has already done it in children with alopecia areata with success. Very interesting. I'd love to see this done on a repair patient pro bono. If nothing else Mr. 4000 you should look into this.


 It is interesting that Dr. Fawzi's treatment worked with remarkable results while as far as I know, Aderans's treatment really hasn't worked well at all.  I wish Aderans would try and tap into the process that she's doing.  Also, I wish that Ms. Fawzi's treatment would be available abroad.  It's already done wonders for others (with no complications) and I think many people such as myself would jump at the chance to try it.

----------


## Mr. 4000

I spoke with dr. alexander on one occasion for a phone consultation. It was a very uncomfortable phone conversation because in the back of my mind I was contemplating this whole idea or at least questioning myself on what I was getting myself into. 

He quoted me in the range of 3000-3500 graft which was actually good news because if he could do a 4000 graft session I should be in good hands. I was told by Nicole Johnson and Dr. Alexander both, that 4000 was possible. One pass was a priority because no matter what anyone tells you recovery from a HT takes forever.  

I wanted to book with Dr. Wong, he was my top guy but he was booked and couldn't do unshaved (or wouldn't). Going to Canada was also a huge negative for me with all the security in airports at the time. I spoke with Mike from his office. I remember one thing Mike told me. He felt there is only one doctor in the States that has decent results by his standards and that was Ron Shapiro, he said the rest were not any good and were novice.  

This worried me because this guy worked with the best and Shapiro wasn't able to do unshaved at that time. He certainly didn't kno of Dr. ALexander.

Dr. Alexander was pretty dry as far as personality but I didn't care about that, I cared about finding a doctor that could do a one pass, unshaved procedure and was extremely good. That was top priority in my search. 

He not the type that would educate the patient on the process at all. I spoke with Matt from Shapiro and he spoke with me for 45 minutes telling me about Dr. Ron's philosophy and how he goes about getting the best look for his patients short and long term. Very nice person and really informative about there practice. 

You don't get that from Dr. Alexander. He quoted me the graft count and simply asked if I had any questions and thats it. I just started asking questions because I wanted to get to know him a little better before I got off the phone. So I asked some generic questions. 

One question I asked was the experience of his employees and it seems like the industry standard is tell the patient 4 years or more. Well that is exactly what he told me. That is exactly what Nicole Johnson emailed me. 

I read every piece of information I possible could on every website I could find. I searched google countless times using different combinations to find any negative information on Dr. Alexander and the rest of the doctors I had in mind. There was nothing negative that I could find but there wasn't a ton of information out there on him either

The people that were hyping Dr. Alexander were on this forum and a couple other forums that I would read, which was a a reason I even found him in the first place. 

After a lot of doubt I booked with him. I booked because he met my requirements at the time. A choice that I regret to this day. My HT was in 2009. 

This was part of an email from Nicole johnson back in July of 2009:

_Dr. Alexander does perform as much as 4000 or more grafts in a single session. Most of our cases average about 2500-3000 grafts. Do keep i n mind that some surgeons that are transplanting in the 4000+ range are splitting hairs. There =2 0is no reason that a surgeon should do this, as you end up with the same hair count, and save the patient money._

I cannot find ONE case where Dr. Alexander ever achieved a session of over 3400 grafts. If you can please let me know. So they both lied to me about that information, but this would be a nice payday for them regardless of the truth.

Next I will get into the actual HT procedure......

----------


## Delphi

No offence, but why dont you just write the whole story and post it? Whats with all the drama? You had a bad experience with your doctor, let everyone know about it and be done with it. I understand that youre upset and Im glad that we all now know, thanks to that douche from the hair transplant network who your doctor is, but whats the point in dragging this thing out? Just post the facts. Telling us this person is a liar or that person did such and such is just hearsay. Tell us what happened to you and how you know it was the doctors fault. I dont mean to be harsh but the way you are going about this is weird.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> No offence, but why dont you just write the whole story and post it? Whats with all the drama? You had a bad experience with your doctor, let everyone know about it and be done with it. I understand that youre upset and Im glad that we all now know, thanks to that douche from the hair transplant network who your doctor is, but whats the point in dragging this thing out? Just post the facts. *Telling us this person is a liar or that person did such and such is just hearsay.* Tell us what happened to you and how you know it was the doctors fault. I dont mean to be harsh but the way you are going about this is weird.


 First I hope that I am giving you evidence through posting the emails in these posts so that it is not hearsay. I will post information from my doctor and lawyer information as well. That is kinda the point. 

This story is to educated, not on just went on in the chair, but the entire process.

I rather post it in smaller increments instead of just one long post, this allows me to tell all the details. I don't have time to tell this story in one sitting.

There are too many facts and I want those that are considering this invasive procedure to know exactly want they are getting themselves into.

I have spoken to tons of patients and consultants through email and it is amazing how in many cases they have felt the same way as I did.

----------


## DAVE52

I feel bad that you did not get the results you had hoped for 
And I understand how vulnerable we are as we start losing our hair and sometimes we are not thinkg rationally 
Seems from your story that you may have had several red flags but because you thought the HT would work out you still went through with it .
I hope whatever you do goign forward works out 
So far this story is good example for others .
If there are any doubts , postpone

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I feel bad that you did not get the results you had hoped for 
> And I understand how vulnerable we are as we start losing our hair and sometimes we are not thinkg rationally 
> Seems from your story that you may have had several red flags but because you thought the HT would work out you still went through with it .
> I hope whatever you do goign forward works out 
> So far this story is good example for others .
> If there are any doubts , postpone


 it is amazing, when you make up your mind you don't even see the red flags or you ignore them. Some I  ignored and others I didn't see. I didn't want to turn back. It took a lot to line up for me to make a decision like this, turning back at that time would have meant I would have never scheduled a HT.

More red flags to come...

----------


## Mr. 4000

I finally got to Pheonix with many bumps in the road, I had a plane go down and my flight was canceled, I was in the airport for 8 hours before they pulled the flight and I had to drive home, this was for a July 22nd date. I was on the phone with Dr. alexander from the airport telling him the situation and that I wouldn't be able to make it. This was a sign without a doubt not to go through with this, I drove home and thought about it and rescheduled, the day of my second flight it rained like hell I drove to the airport in a downpour, another sign not to go out there. just some added drama to add to everything else. 

anyway, I finally made out there and thought that I would meet the sales rep or someone to start going over some of the details of the surgery, when I asked I was told that they don't do that just show up at 7am at the office to prep. This was a another thing I really didn't understand based on what other doctors do. I am coming from across the country and they don't even want to plan anything? 

I wake up from my hotel and taxi to the office in the morning. Right on time and there is only one person in the office at that time. I was saying to myself what the blank is going on here. I am spending a ton of money flew across the country and the doctor wants me to be here so we can get started right away and he strolls in 25 minutes late, walks right passed me and barely says hello or greets me as he walks in a very small office lobby. I should have walked out at that moment. What am I dealing with here?

I signed a waiver while waiting for him to show up, that includes all the warning signs that would protect a doctor from any liability like every company in the US does. They can screw up and you have no rights. It included nerve damage, results varying, scarring, the usual. It did not protect him from personal injury. 

Soooo, now I get called back to meet Dr. ALexander for the first time in his office in the back of the place. We are running 35 minutes late at this point. It was awkward to say the least. I don't know if he was embarrassed for being late or just didn't even know who was scheduled. He asked me, ok what are we doing for you today. I was thinking, Dr. Alexander do you even know my name, or look at the pictures I sent for the consultation? Is this a barber shop? am I really on your schedule? do you have a schedule?

I broke many important surgery rules. I was told NEVER schedule anything on a monday, doctors are human and party and travel on the weekends and sometimes come in unprepared on Mondays, this was true of this Monday. This advise was given to me by a wife of a doctor. Dr. Alexander had no clue who I was or even planned for my procedure, it was obvious.

I had to remind him of everything we discussed and he started to draw the lines for the hairline and the crown. We had a subtle disagreement on the placement of the hairline especially on the left side. and after a compromise we finally agreed to lower the hairline and fill in the crown. 

Ok, crown was the top priority and anything left was going into the hairline to lower it. Hairline was not a priority, I was fine with my hairline even though it was receding a little.

Finally I started to become a little relaxed because with all the BS to this point behind me, I was really looking past it all realizing that the result is all that matters and I was hoping looking at the pre-op lines that things may turnout for the best in the end. 

next will be the trip to the room next door for the procedure......

----------


## Mr. 4000

Dr. Alexander feel free to join in at anytime, I have nothing to hide.

I didn't take the deal you offered me so I could tell this story, I refuse to be bought, and the money you offered me and the gag order drafted by your lawyer was not going to fix anything for me. Thats why I left it on the table. That money didn't mean a damn thing to me. Money isn't going to fix my neck or scalp. 

Hats off to you for getting my blog kicked off that fraud site, Taking the Plunge really likes you. I don't know why after you screwed up his first procedure. You are lucky he took your deal and it worked out for you that he started working for that site. Good move Doc.

I wonder how many people you buy off to silence the patients you screw up. 

I didn't sign the papers and I didn't take the money like you thought I would. 

I will type that agreement in this thread as well, in the end.

----------


## topcat

Mr. 4000 its amazing how even when the red flags are staring us right in the face we tend to rationalize in our own mind and dismiss them. Tell your story the way you want to tell it and dont be dissuaded by others that feel the need to comment on your style. They can simply pass on reading your thread if its such a big deal for them. But the fact that they dont pass up your thread but feel the need to make a negative comment on the style is a red flag that forum readers need to pay attention to when reading posts.

----------


## Havok

> Mr. 4000 its amazing how even when the red flags are staring us right in the face we tend to rationalize in our own mind and dismiss them. Tell your story the way you want to tell it and dont be dissuaded by others that feel the need to comment on your style. They can simply pass on reading your thread if its such a big deal for them. But the fact that they dont pass up your thread but feel the need to make a negative comment on the style is a red flag that forum readers need to pay attention to when reading posts.


 agree 100%. this is permanent scar that you have to live with for the rest of your life and no amount of money can undo whatever damage resulted from HT procedure so this is BIG DEAL. tell it like how it is in whatever method you feel it's necessary. why do we have to settle for anything less than perfect?? ESP when going under the knife? if anything we need more awareness of HT f*k ups.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> agree 100%. this is permanent scar that you have to live with for the rest of your life and no amount of money can undo whatever damage resulted from HT procedure so this is BIG DEAL. tell it like how it is in whatever method you feel it's necessary. why do we have to settle for anything less than perfect?? ESP when going under the knife? if anything we need more awareness of HT f*k ups.


 Couldn't have said it better. My sentiments exactly. I really can't wait until there's a better alternative such as Replicel where people won't run out of hair and the whole process is minimally invasive.

It's good to see that your silence can't be bought.

----------


## Delphi

> Mr. 4000 its amazing how even when the red flags are staring us right in the face we tend to rationalize in our own mind and dismiss them. Tell your story the way you want to tell it and dont be dissuaded by others that feel the need to comment on your style. They can simply pass on reading your thread if its such a big deal for them. But the fact that they dont pass up your thread but feel the need to make a negative comment on the style is a red flag that forum readers need to pay attention to when reading posts.


 Topcat, with all due respect I have the same right to post my thoughts as you or Mr. 4000. Red flag about what, me being honest?  I think Mr. 4000 has dragged this out long enough, I just want to get to the meat of his story, whats wrong with saying that? If I didnt think his story had merit, I wouldn't comment on it at all, but you seem to think that saying whats on my mind is some sort of a red flag. I still don't understand what the red flag could be, but man are you paranoid!

----------


## Ahairdown

Thread is useless without pics.  All hearsay.

----------


## Delphi

> Thread is useless without pics.  All hearsay.


 I'm glad I didn't bring this up. Topcat might see it as another red flag :Smile:  

But seriously, you're right Ahairdown, pics would help.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Thread is useless without pics.  All hearsay.


 
This isn't about pics. A lot of guys here don't post pics, but that doesn't make them liars. 
Say something good or shut the hell up. No one's forcing you to read or believe anything.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> It is interesting that Dr. Fawzi's treatment worked with remarkable results while as far as I know, Aderans's treatment really hasn't worked well at all.  I wish Aderans would try and tap into the process that she's doing.  Also, I wish that Ms. Fawzi's treatment would be available abroad.  It's already done wonders for others (with no complications) and I think many people such as myself would jump at the chance to try it.


 That link doesn't take anywhere. If it's true that doctor is doing HM -of some kind- in Egypt I'll be there tomorrow. But is she doing it for kids only? I would go to Egypt to find out.

----------


## ejj

its hard to remember all the details and put it all in writing all at once , I can understand that all too well , probably is best to break it down and post as , before , during, and after like you have done , it makes it easier to get it all down accuratly which is important to all ,
I would assume the pictures would be coming later in the `after` segment ,along with what I think your refering to as a ` General Release`       ( gag order ) interesting that people know about  this side of the industry ... anyway I wish you all the best on getting sorted 

all the best 
ejj

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> That link doesn't take anywhere. If it's true that doctor is doing HM -of some kind- in Egypt I'll be there tomorrow. But is she doing it for kids only? I would go to Egypt to find out.


 She's only done it on kids as far as I'm aware. I don't know anymore than that. Seems crazy that such a procedure was done in 2009 I think and the companies are still working away on it.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> That link doesn't take anywhere. If it's true that doctor is doing HM -of some kind- in Egypt I'll be there tomorrow. But is she doing it for kids only? I would go to Egypt to find out.


 I just clicked on the link and it worked for me.  If it doesn't work for you, go to google and search for 'marwa fawzi stem-cell-news'.  And scroll down a bit, for some reason, there is blank space at the beginning of the page.  Yeah, apparently her procedure really worked on children, regrowing almost a full head of hair in some of them.  This article was from 2009 and it stated that she would be trying this procedure in male pattern baldness.  Yeah, I'd be over there in a second too.  Well, at least it's a breath of fresh air to see some one working to benefit humans, rather than a scientist explaining why mice and rabbits need frequent hair regeneration to survive in the wild.

----------


## alan7777

Mr. 4000, I just want to say thank you that you take the time to write down your story. I really appreciate your effort trying to warn people about the ugly side of the HT industry. As I am planning for my first HT and anticipating how things may turn out, reading your story I can feel the loneliness, desperation amd helplessness that you may had felt during the whole ordeal. I feel really sorry that things had turned out so badly for you.

Delphi, you have your right to say whatever you want. But I hope you know that you have contribute nothing to the discussion so far, and your comment is totally unproductive. So I suggest that, for your own good, you don't need to waste any more of your time (and our time reading any more of your posts). 

Thank you.

----------


## Delphi

Ill be sure to take that under advisement alan7777. Welcome to the forum, I see that you're a newbie. I think in time you'll better understand why I chose to post in this thread and take the stance that I have.

----------


## macdaddyg

Whoops wrong guy - sorry

----------


## Ahairdown

> I spoke with dr. alexander on one occasion for a phone consultation. It was a very uncomfortable phone conversation because in the back of my mind I was contemplating this whole idea or at least questioning myself on what I was getting myself into. 
> 
> He quoted me in the range of 3000-3500 graft which was actually good news because if he could do a 4000 graft session I should be in good hands. I was told by Nicole Johnson and Dr. Alexander both, that 4000 was possible. One pass was a priority because no matter what anyone tells you recovery from a HT takes forever.  
> 
> I wanted to book with Dr. Wong, he was my top guy but he was booked and couldn't do unshaved (or wouldn't). Going to Canada was also a huge negative for me with all the security in airports at the time. I spoke with Mike from his office. I remember one thing Mike told me. He felt there is only one doctor in the States that has decent results by his standards and that was Ron Shapiro, he said the rest were not any good and were novice.  
> 
> This worried me because this guy worked with the best and Shapiro wasn't able to do unshaved at that time. He certainly didn't kno of Dr. ALexander.
> 
> Dr. Alexander was pretty dry as far as personality but I didn't care about that, I cared about finding a doctor that could do a one pass, unshaved procedure and was extremely good. That was top priority in my search. 
> ...


 

So let me get this straight, you were unhappy with him before the procedure and you still sat down in his chair?

I'd be pissed if I paid a lot of money and got hacked up, but why not just post up some before and after pics?  You know... a picture is worth a 1000 words?

Let us see what's up, stop with all of this drama already - it's compromising your viewpoint and it's hard to take you seriously at this point.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> So let me get this straight, you were unhappy with him before the procedure and you still sat down in his chair?
> 
> I'd be pissed if I paid a lot of money and got hacked up, but why not just post up some before and after pics?  You know... a picture is worth a 1000 words?
> 
> Let us see what's up, stop with all of this drama already - it's compromising your viewpoint and it's hard to take you seriously at this point.


 Im not really worried about your point of view. Im telling to entire process for others and if it doesn't help you don't read the thread, thats all.

Maybe this thread isn't for you

----------


## wylie

I remember seeing Dr. Alexander's pictures online and really being impressed, I thought he did great hairlines (and maybe he does, I don't know) but I found myself in Phoenix and scheduled an appointment to meet with him a few years back. What a waste of time. For one thing, I was terribly unimpressed with the professionalism of his office personnel. I remember dealing with Nicole, and while she was okay online, in person she was not friendly at all. I was also unimpressed with his office and remember there being a really, really bad smell. I remember his actual consult office was in dire need of paint, all these little things were quickly adding up to make me feel like I shouldn't have even bothered. 

And, being a repair patient, I shouldn't have. There was nothing Dr. Alexander could do even if he wanted to. The only reason I comment is that if I had of been seriously considering a procedure with him, I no longer would have after that one and only visit.

The way you are treated, the condition of the facility, all these things end up giving you a feel about the doctor, and the feeling I got wasn't good. 

I cannot, however, comment on his ability, as I'm unfamiliar with it. His online pics. of patient results look great, but alot of vets know that can be deceiving.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I for one am totally interested in hearing the rest of your story.  I think this happens way more often in hair transplantation than we are led to believe.  And your doctor is praised like crazy on other hair loss forums so your posts really make it all the more interesting.  From what I gather from other people's postings on here, it seems that other hair loss forums are in total cohoots with the hair transplant doctors.

----------


## Delphi

Im interested in the story too, I just wish he would get to it already and stop all the drama.  Id also like to see pictures and even hear the doctors side. Until we see the pics its just hearsay. And yes  you would have to be blind not to see that the other site is a hair transplant sales site. They sell hair loss products and offer FREE online consultations. How does any half way smart person not see its a sham? Now come on Mr. 4000, show us the pics!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> Im interested in the story too, I just wish he would get to it already and stop all the drama.  Id also like to see pictures and even hear the doctors side. Until we see the pics its just hearsay. And yes  you would have to be blind not to see that the other site is a hair transplant sales site. They sell hair loss products and offer FREE online consultations. How does any half way smart person not see its a sham? Now come on Mr. 4000, show us the pics!


 Give me a clue as to which site you're referring to. I had a look at one other site, the something network  :Wink:  and the place was an absolute joke. Propaganda and bs. Hair transplants are awesome guys and you should all get them seemed to be the message from that site. Disgusting.

----------


## Mr. 4000

sorry for the delay, work and travel leaves little time and that is the main reason I could never write all of this in one sitting. 

The HT experience 

After we designed the hairline we talked about the amount of grafts. The crown was a no brainer that was the main concern from the start. I asked Dr. Alexander if he would have enough graft to add and lower the hairline and he said yes. SO I said lets do that as well, i never wanted to have to do this HT thing ever again. 

We went the room next door. I sat down and tried to relax. I knew there was no turning back at this time. I sat down and the staff quickly start to prep me for this. 

They started taping parts of my head and Dr. Alexander was examining my head for scalp tightness and thickness. He was telling me the different steps to the start of the surgery. 

He says out loud that I am probably going to lose the rest of my hair on top for the first time while i'm taped up in the chair, not in consultation. 

The first thing he does (which I wasn't aware he was doing) he started shaving my head. 

I fly across the country looking for a doctor that does a NON SHAVE HT, and this clown shaves my head. Another lie. We just had a conversation 5 minutes ago in his office about NOT shaving my head. We spoke on the phone about this. We wrote in emails about this being a deal breaker. 

Dr. Alexander doesn't listen to his patients and only cares about money. 

I knew he had to shave the donor area, so on to the donor. He shoots me up with the local, and start cutting. 

I am worried because I could feel the knife's pressure cutting but felt no pain. 

I couldn't believe how low he was cutting, he was cutting below my skull in the soft tissue. I never thought an experienced surgeon would ever cut this low, so I never ask this very important question. 

As he worked his way up the left side he was very close to my ear. I actually said something to him because I was shocked at the path he was taking. I never seen a patient or doctor recommend a cut this low in any blog or consultation. 

The next step was where the official nightmare began. When he started to close the incision. He worked from left to right. The right side went very quickly. He worked his way down to the base of my skull and this is where things started to go wrong. He couldn't close the incision. He ran out of suture and the staff started to scramble for a different grade of suture. 

Dr. Alexander was struggling to close his cut. I asked him what was taking so long? His response was he was just taking his time. I knew he was struggling because he almost cursed out loud. It was like he slipped with the knife. I heard him gasp and that is when I spoke up. It was not going smooth at all. 

I only wish I turned on my tape recorder that I brought with me. I wanted to audio tape the procedure to have some protection because I flew out there alone and was preparing for the worst. 

finally they were able to closed the incision which took way too long, was cut way too low and we could finally move to the punches for the grafts. 

that will be next.............

Very poor preparation, poor skill, and poor communicator. I was very upset at this point, but was still hoping for the best.

----------


## greatjob!

I thank you for telling your story and I look forward to reading it. I can also see how your time is valuable and you need to space your posts out. However I also agree with some of the other posters. Why not at least post some pictures now and then continue on with your story at your convenience? Like others have said this story is really pointless without pictures. Post some pictures let us see what this doctor did to you and then finish telling your story. I havent been a posting member here for long but I've been reading this site for years, and Ive seen you make hundreds of posts and heard you reference you story many times for the last couple years, but you have yet to post any evidence of what you say. I am by no means calling you a lair but come on post some pics or else your thread isn't worth anything.

----------


## gillenator

It is possible to take the pics and cover your face and also possible to cover up your face on original pictures from the actual post-op period.  Possibly he did not take any pics at that point in time.

What about current pics?

----------


## Mr. 4000

up to this point there was nothing but negatives with Biltmore Hair Restoration

Alexander shows up late

paid for unshaved, Alexander shaved procedure

Alexander cut low into a unsafe zone and caused injury to my neck which Im still dealing with everyday. Pain and discomfort for over two years. A tremendous medical expense with over 7 doctor visits.

The only staff in the room was a girl named Sabrina, she was running around trying to find the back up sutures and assisting this doctor hacking my neck.

I have contacted many top HT staff members, many that are here on this board for advice. I have sent pictures to these doctors and even to some HT vets. 

One staff member from Hasson and Wong look at my photos and was shocked at what happened to my neck. There is a huge depression in my neck. He asked me about the incision and he responded that neither Wong or Hasson would ever cut that low.

This is what he sent to me in an email after reviewing my pics:

_I never expected to see what you sent to me. In other words, that depression in your neck is odd. I have never seen anything like that as a result of ht surgery.  What I would have guessed, not knowing you had surgery, is that the muscle in this area is pulled and in a constant state of tension, kind of like a cramp. Make sense?

When you say he cut under "the base of your scalp", do you mean under the nuchial ridge? This is the boney protrusion that runs horizontal along the back of your skull. Below this boney ridge is the neck area and is why we never take from this zone. There is no galea, there is no skull, just skin and neck tissue. NO doctor should take a strip from this area. Ever._

It is exactly where he cut the strip.

During the graft punching it was pretty straight forward, I think Dr. ALexander was the only one in the room most of that time. I recall him punching and then stopping, writing in a book for his counting system I guess. I was trying to look at what he was doing, so out of the corner of my eye I could see him walk to the corner of the room to write in this notebook.

His graft counting method was basically what ever he wanted to make up. I spoke with other patients that felt his graft count was already predetermined. What does that mean. He knows how much money he wants to make on you, and then backs into the numbers. One guy wrote to me and said that his graft count was counted to the penny of what he was quoted for the procedure. There was even a mix up with travel kick backs and it still worked out perfect for his cost. I felt the same way about his approach.

I used a ton of shots for numbing which would continue for hours. There is no way using that much local for that long is a good thing. This is the only thing that went according to plan up to this point. 

After this was over, which took a while, I was given a lunch and bathroom break.

----------


## Mr. 4000

in the end I will include some recorded phone conversations I had with the Biltmore Hair Restoration staff and Dr. Alexander so readers will get a sense of the horrible customer service and care for their patients. 

I think this is very important when choosing a doctor and this place was pathetic. 

There were a few calls that I felt were handled in a professional manner but those were when Alexander wasn't available. 

He wasn't available almost every single time I called.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

All crooks should be exposed. If the government isn't willing to do anything about them we should do something ourselves. I can't believe this is happening in a so-called country of laws. What a ****ed up world we live in !

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Amen to that!  The government will be up the ass of any new treatment that is attempting to be brought to the market (ex. Latisse for hair loss) yet they won't do anything to police (or better yet throw in jail) the obvious butchers of the HT industry, places like Bosley or NuHair.  Inexcusable, especially since the aforementioned companies are so damn visible and the public eye with their dumb-ass commercials and the many hackjobs that they performed on patients who are now scarred for life.  Gotta love it!!  (sarcastic)

----------


## greatjob!

Pictures???!!!!???

And to address the accountability issue, if any doctor did to me what you claim he did to you, he would not be able to write his name or eat solid foods again let alone perform surgery. p.s. I live in Arizona

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Amen to that!  The government will be up the ass of any new treatment that is attempting to be brought to the market (ex. Latisse for hair loss) yet they won't do anything to police (or better yet throw in jail) the obvious butchers of the HT industry, places like Bosley or NuHair.  Inexcusable, especially since the aforementioned companies are so damn visible and the public eye with their dumb-ass commercials and the many hackjobs that they performed on patients who are now scarred for life.  Gotta love it!!  (sarcastic)


 Yup. Isn't that one big load of bull shit ? You can't make a hair loss treatment available on the market without jumping through hoops yet a so-called doctor is free to butcher people and disfigure them for a living and still make loads of money from it without having to worry about the FDA or the government. This goes for other cosmetic doctors not just HT doctors. Many unlicensed cosmetic doctors practice under the government's nose without having much to worry about. Too much BS in our world.

----------


## topcat

Thanks for taking the time to post your story.

----------


## topcat

MR4000 I always tell prospective patients that are researching that the most valuable tool of the forums is the search button. Most I'm sure do not use it as it is easier just to read what is currently posted. But unless you have been around the forums for at least 10 years one would be clueless to the history. What you are doing serves a very valuable purpose so do not be dissuaded. Here is an example of a post from 2002 as just one example from another poster.

_There was a poster less than two weeks ago who was considering Brandy. Below is a partial repost of my response (12/19/02) for those even remotely considering him: 

"Dr. Brandy has an absolutely awful reputation. *That is putting it mildly.* It is damn near impossible for a patient to win a lawsuit against a hair transplant surgeon, but there was a $400,000 malpractice award rendered by a court against Brandy for work so horribly botched that the patient attempted suicide. That should hopefully provide some perspective on Dr. Brandy for you." 

Brandy was recommended on Pat Hennessey's website for a long time. He was removed earlier this year. Why? Because Pat realized the harm he was doing in recommending Brandy (one of only two doctors at the time on his site from the largest metropolitan area in the United States)? No. Because of protest about Brandy's work from other doctors on that site at the time? I never saw a word from any of them. Brandy was removed immediately after a new wave of pressure and criticism from POSTERS. 

Sorry, but it's very hard not to feel and sound angry about that. Last post for a while._

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Thanks for taking the time to post your story.


 No problem, I don't want people to be fooled by the marketing and business side of this industry. It dominates our culture and unfortunately those that suffer from hair loss don't see that side first. 

I would like to know how many of these doctors were poor medical doctors and could make it in their field? I feel that is true of Dr. Alexander. 

Thats why I slammed that other fraud site. Those guys are still controlling patient content to protect doctors that advertise on their site. The mods are ex patients. 

That site should be shut down

Dr. Alexander is starting to blog on that site to try to market himself and the mod that is a patient of his is such a fool. He got hacked by Alexander and then covers for him. Alexander must have given him a free patch job. The mod (plunge) still isn't totally happy with his patch job, and Alexander was trying to convince him to go for a 3rd procedure. ALexander is one of the most unethical pieces of garbage I have ever seen post.

Most of ALexanders bloggers aren't satisfied with his work, he is not skilled enough to produce consistent results. His hairline work is awful, and he claims to have a degree in Art. If he does, he is truly blind and he results are totally unnatural looking and they are horrible close up under light.

----------


## Mr. 4000

I made it to lunch time and was told in advance that they took care of lunch.

I didn't know what Dr. Alexander really meant was that they would pick up lunch so i wouldn't have to run out and get it myself with half my head chopped up and my scalp stretch beyond repair. 

I'm not complaining about the horrible 7 buck turkey sandwich that they added to my bill at the end of the day, it was the sitting in the lunch room eating this crap and wondering what the hell I just got myself into. 

During lunch not one staff member said a word to me. No one ask how I was doing, no one asked if I needed anything or gave me any instructions or advice to educate me on some of the things that could have been explained about this procedure. 

I almost felt like they had a feeling of guilt at this time. I am making an assumption here and felt Dr. Alexander and his staff knew that he screwed up my neck and ran into problems during his miscalculation taking the donor. They were not helpful, supportive, or excited about the prospect of a good result. They avoided me the entire lunch time. It was very strange and added to my frustration of everything this guy had messed up to this point. He was totally unprofessional with every aspect from the minute one. 

The lying from him and his staff, him being late on the day of the surgery, to his lack of skill and cutting into the soft tissue in my neck and damaging a muscle by slipping during sewing me up, to his lack of character and class, it was clear I couldn't have picked a worse choice in doctors. 

He ran into his office during lunch, which he is entitle to, but I found it funny that neither he or any of his staff said one word to me during that time. 

Matter of fact after eating that horrible lunch, I walked down the hall into his office to get him to start the rest of the procedure, at that time I just wanted to get the hell out of that office and it couldn't have happened fast enough. 

I walked in and said to him I was ready to start if he was ready. I couldn't sit in that kitchen area for one more second.

Not one instruction or advice from him or the staff, a very unsanitary environment as I sat there during lunch in a little office kitchen with my head exposed and nothing covering it at all. 

next I will talk about another lie that Alexander staged while putting in the grafts. While in the chair I couldn't believe what the hell his staff was talking about while putting in my grafts. 

This place was in Arizona was such a complete joke.

----------


## TheFirst17

Oh My... As I read this, I just want to cry.
I want to thank you for sharing this story with us.
And I want you to know that what you went through is helping others and to take pride and comfort in that. 
Thank you, once again, for sharing this story. 
The fact that you're able to share it, shows that you still have strength, which is something I probably would have loss after that ordeal.

----------


## Delphi

Mr. 4000, your story is interesting and if 100% true very upsetting, but can you please show us your picture? The only reason we know you are a real HT patient is because of those  douches on the hair transplant network hair transplant sales site. Furthermore they deleted the evidence you say so why not post the pictures here? If this is real we want pictures to prove it! Why no pictures?

----------


## wylie

Alexander has been through the ringer in this thread and no one has seen any evidence yet.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Alexander has been through the ringer in this thread and no one has seen any evidence yet.


 he has been welcomed to join the discussion at any point. I encouraged him to do so, he posts here all the time and also at the fraud site. 

So where is he? He has tons of pictures that he can share

----------


## wylie

> While patients are welcome to share their genuine hair restoration experiences good or bad with our community, *our policy clearly states that patients must be willing to provide evidence to support their claims* and also allow the doctor the opportunity to respond publicly and present his or her side of the story. This is true for all physicians, whether they are recommended or not. Our fair forum policy can be found prominently on our discussion forum.


 That was from TakingThePlunge.  It seems you didn't provide any evidence there either. 

Your credibility is plummeting.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> That was from TakingThePlunge.  It seems you didn't provide any evidence there either. 
> 
> Your credibility is plummeting.


 I posted many pictures on their site for a long time, that is a fact, and plunge knows that, for a fact. He read my blog religiously. My thread was negative and they do not want negative on their site. Plunge protects ALexander on the site their relationship is clear. Plunge get a discount and the Doctor gets protection. 

The other clown Bill "the expert", did not read my post and he just thought I never posted pictures. 

If you want the details go read the fraud hairloss website thread. It explains everything. 

As far as my credibility, you can judge this thread however you want. Matter of fact go schedule a date for a HT with Dr. Alexander if that is the way you feel. I don't care what you do either way. It is your time and money. 

You can take this information however you like, you have that right. 

I feel the need to tell my story, that is my right, no matter how you feel or how you feel I should tell it. I am not asking anyone on this forum to validate a thing for me. 

Again, Dr. ALexander is more than welcomed to come out and address anything I typed in any thread at any time. I question his credibility as a Doctor and his credibility as a human being. 

Alexander has my photos, Shapiro has my photos, Hasson and Wong has my photos as well, and at some point I may upload them here. My pictures are not going away, they are saved. 

In closing, if you don't want to read or believe the information in this thread move on my friend.

----------


## gillenator

My educated guess is that Dr. Alexander's legal counsel is no doubt advising him not to respond nor post any pictures of Mr. 4,000.  Possibly you are well aware of that fact and why you continue to invite him knowing he cannot say anything.  OR, possibly the doctor knows that this thread will eventually go away and a new day is dawning.  People forget, new posters arrive, others move on.  I have seen it a zillion times in the past.

Mr. 4,0000, possibly your attorney is advising you not to post any pics.  Can you at least tell us why you do not put up the evidence here after soooo many requests to see the evidence of what you are saying?  Are you in fact in litigation and bringing legal action against the doctor?

Because we all know any judge in a court of law would throw out your case as simply heresay without any evidence to support what you are saying.

At the same time I for one do not doubt what happened to you, but you are accusing others of being unethical at the least of things.  Is it not then unethical for you to put up this thread without the evidence?  You are putting yourself in a glass house my friend.  Think about that for a moment.

Without the pics it can solely only be a smear campaign as your motive.  With the pics, you gain credibility to your story, providing the pics confirm what you are stating.  It really is as simple as that.

You alluded that at some point, you will post your pics.  Then at least tell us that you are legally unable to do so at this time, and when we can expect to see the proof.  You started this thread.  You at least owe a credibly answer to this community as to why no evidence is being shown to support your claims.  That's a no brainer. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> That was from TakingThePlunge.  It seems you didn't provide any evidence there either. 
> 
> Your credibility is plummeting.


 In fairness the HTN is joke. It's a sales site.

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I think maybe Mr. 4000 could send pics to someone like Joe from Staten Island, the admin, Gillenator or Spex to confirm this. I myself have absolutely no reason to doubt Mr. 4000 whatsoever but it just might be an idea. Of course only if he feels comfortable doing so.

----------


## gmonasco

> Because we all know any judge in a court of law would throw out your case as simply heresay without any evidence to support what you are saying.


 Uncorroborated testimony is not the same thing as hearsay.  What Mr. 4000 is saying may or may not be accurate, but it's not "hearsay" because it is based on his direct knowledge as a participant in the event and not on information acquired from someone else.

----------


## RichardDawkins

HTN, Balding Blog and more or less at this point in time hair site are very very bad sources for people to get informations.

I was reading at HTN and WOW there technological standpoint is actually from mid 90s at best, they dont talk about new technologies, they dont give stuff like Gho or Replicell or Follica a place to be presented.

Balding blog is a selling blog for scalp tattoos because rcently almost every subject is somehow connected to scalp tattoos.

Hairsite, people there are really bat shit crazy people, the forum lacks moderation and they dont interfere when people call themselve names but on the other hand they censor words like scam or fraud which speaks volumes. Also provoking people are allowed there and i have to admit i am not an angel but at least i wanna really help people rather then only attacking them.

To be fair, i think that BTT is the last english speaking forum which should be taken seriously because it does wat a forum should do, even when clinics can advertise here, they provide informations even about solutions which will some day drive old transplants out of business.

One of the funniest memories was when Jotronic was asked if he believes that HM is possible in a near future and he said yes and ten people started to go ape shit and crazy with attacks or something like that.

Even when they have a Gho HST subforum, this doesnt mean anything if this place is filled with real lunatics and psychopaths. Also i finally withdraw myself from this place, because my posting priviledges got restricted so many times and i felt that i simply dont wanna discus the same thing all over again.

You know when you have to explain HST every time to the same people, you start to feel very insane in your head, or when you or patients show HST patient fotos with donor regeneration and people say " I dont see anything" even when bright and fat hairs come out of reddish hole, that was actually a point where i considered that one hair loss forum is enough to participate in.

There are people at hair site who really think of themselves to be smarter then all HM researchers combined, this includes Gho and those Ari, Histogen people etc.

Anyway all i wanted to say is that i believe this thread starter, because such a very pitiful story, nobody would freely pull out of his ass, because i dont fell hate for this doctor, i feel more sadness because this patient had to suffer through this.

But this is actually something i really feel a lot lately when i see the repair patients for example, i always think, man with a buzzcut you would have looked great and with hm around the corner, your life wouldnt be a problem at all and why did you cut the back of your neck now or did scalp reduction.

----------


## sneu

> I posted many pictures on their site for a long time, that is a fact, and plunge knows that, for a fact. He read my blog religiously. My thread was negative and they do not want negative on their site. Plunge protects ALexander on the site their relationship is clear. Plunge get a discount and the Doctor gets protection. 
> 
> The other clown Bill "the expert", did not read my post and he just thought I never posted pictures. 
> 
> If you want the details go read the fraud hairloss website thread. It explains everything. 
> 
> As far as my credibility, you can judge this thread however you want. Matter of fact go schedule a date for a HT with Dr. Alexander if that is the way you feel. I don't care what you do either way. It is your time and money. 
> 
> You can take this information however you like, you have that right. 
> ...


 sometimes hair surgical can go wrong .I to had a bad experience with a doctor wirth a good name .Some time this can just happens ,no hard feeling if they come with a good solution.The grafts did not grow and i lost a lot of money .But when i told my experience (and only that the grafts did not grow nothing else ) i was banned by bill ,,the expert ,,.why ? because the doctor is sponsoring his community and you are, i think,allowed to say good things.Now i did not say any bad things ,the only thing was ,, the grafts  did  not grow and the hair transplant is not a succes .Bill ,,the expert did not like this so i was banned ,because it was not good for the reputation of this good doctor and this doctor only has good  Surgical Hair Restoration according to Bill ,,the expert ,,.

----------

